# Wie erstelle ich eine gepunktete Linie



## molvaar (2. November 2005)

Hallo,

bin neu und möchte Linien  

entweder gepunktet oder gestrichelt darstellen.

Kann mir jemand Auskunft geben, wie ich das realisieren kann.

Danke schon mal.

molvaar


----------



## daddz (2. November 2005)

http://www.w3schools.com/css/tryit.asp?filename=trycss_border-style 

greetz
daddz


----------



## Maik (2. November 2005)

CSS-Code

```
div.dotted
{
border: 2px dotted #000; /* gepunktet */
}

div.dashed
{
border: 2px dashed #000; /* gestrichelt */
}
```


```
<div class="dotted">test</div>

<div class="dashed">test</div>
```


----------

